# Paul Kuhn ist tot.



## tommie3 (23 Sep. 2013)

„Geb'n se dem Mann am Klavier noch'n Bier und sagen Sie ihm es wär' von mir ...“ (Der Mann am Klavier, 1954)
Er war eine deutsche Jazz- und Swing-Legende. Wenn „Paulchen“ spielte, wippten jahrzehntelang die Füße in Deutschland. Am Wochenende starb der legendäre Jazzpianist Paul Kuhn im Alter von 85 Jahren. Das bestätigte seine Agentur gegenüber BILD.
Eigentlich sollte Kuhn im November bei den Leverkusener Jazztagen auftreten. Doch bereits Anfang September verschlechterte sich Kuhns Gesundheitszustand, er kam in eine Klinik in der Schweiz.
In den letzten Jahren hatte Kuhn immer wieder mit gesundheitlichen Problemen zu kämpfen. 2005 erlitt er einen Schwächeanfall und bekam in einer fünfstündigen Herz-Operation drei Bypässe und eine neue Herzklappe. Zu BILD sagte er damals: „Ich hatte einen Blackout. Für ein paar Sekunden war ich komplett weggetreten. Der Notarzt kam relativ schnell. Ich musste schleunigst operiert werden. Jetzt kann ich frei atmen, ich habe keine Beschwerden.“
Das Herz war es auch, das ihn Anfang des Jahres Probleme machte. Er musste seine Tour absagen und bekam einen Herzschrittmacher gelegt. Zu seinem Geburtstag im März sagte Kuhn noch: „Es vergeht kein Tag, an dem ich nicht am Klavier sitze.“
Kuhn hinterlässt seine dritte Ehefrau Ute Hellermann. Mit der Musikerin war er seit 1988 verheiratet. Und Sohn Daniel, der aus seiner ersten Ehe stammt.


Quelle:Bild.de


----------



## Padderson (23 Sep. 2013)

war nicht ganz meine Welt, aber meine Eltern haben ihn gern gesehen


----------



## celebstarwatch (24 Sep. 2013)

Wieder einer mehr für die große Big-Band da oben.


----------



## okano37 (25 Sep. 2013)

Ruhe in Frieden Paulchen.... :-(


----------



## fredclever (25 Sep. 2013)

Er warf schon zu Lebzeiten eine Legende im Jazz. Ich werde ihn nie vergessen


----------

